# visiting thailand



## bandit 18 (Jan 20, 2010)

i hear that the uk government is telling potential holidaymakers not to visit thailand during this period of unrest.whilest i know that there is unrest because i live in bkk i have not been inconvenienced by it and certainly not threatened by it nor had even a bad word said to me by any thai because of it on the contrary even the red shirt protesters seem to go out of their way to be courteous to falangs .so why is the uk telling its residents not to visit.even my family in the uk think i am in imminent danger in bkk .so what sort of news is being being spouted in the uk ?and who is actualy supplying the news to the british press are politics either in thailand or the uk behind this news


----------



## petengade (Jan 20, 2009)

bandit 18 said:


> i hear that the uk government is telling potential holidaymakers not to visit thailand during this period of unrest.whilest i know that there is unrest because i live in bkk i have not been inconvenienced by it and certainly not threatened by it nor had even a bad word said to me by any thai because of it on the contrary even the red shirt protesters seem to go out of their way to be courteous to falangs .so why is the uk telling its residents not to visit.even my family in the uk think i am in imminent danger in bkk .so what sort of news is being being spouted in the uk ?and who is actualy supplying the news to the british press are politics either in thailand or the uk behind this news


Thanks for the update Bandit, we were told we were not covered by insurance for Thailand, has been updated to Bangkok now.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*Unrest, Deaths, and Turmoil*



bandit 18 said:


> i hear that the uk government is telling potential holidaymakers not to visit thailand during this period of unrest.whilest i know that there is unrest because i live in bkk i have not been inconvenienced by it and certainly not threatened by it nor had even a bad word said to me by any thai because of it on the contrary even the red shirt protesters seem to go out of their way to be courteous to falangs .so why is the uk telling its residents not to visit.even my family in the uk think i am in imminent danger in bkk .so what sort of news is being being spouted in the uk ?and who is actualy supplying the news to the british press are politics either in thailand or the uk behind this news


There is unrest, and people have died so i think its ok if a government gives a warning to its citizens. I will say that once thailand settles down these governments should also advice their citizens that its safe.


----------



## bandit 18 (Jan 20, 2010)

brianhouse said:


> There is unrest, and people have died so i think its ok if a government gives a warning to its citizens. I will say that once thailand settles down these governments should also advice their citizens that its safe.


unfortunately i posted this thread about an hour before i heard of the two deaths and other people injured.unnecessary deaths are always hard to accept ,these two policemen probably had wives and children who are now without a bread winner i feel absolutely gutted for these families,and all because of politics.shameful!


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*Unrest*



bandit 18 said:


> unfortunately i posted this thread about an hour before i heard of the two deaths and other people injured.unnecessary deaths are always hard to accept ,these two policemen probably had wives and children who are now without a bread winner i feel absolutely gutted for these families,and all because of politics.shameful!


I agree politics do have the power to take food away from people. They are brave to fight for their rights, they are risking their lives because i guess their lives are unbearable.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all 

Just to let u all know .... i came into Thailand .. to Phuket through BKK Airport on the 9th May { 2 days ago } and you wouldnt know there was any problems at all as far as travelling through the Airports etc ... no problems whatsoever !!!

Phuket's tourism industry has been hit by all this ... i am from U.K. & i will be staying for a couple of weeks at least ... dont feel in any danger .. its just quieter than normal 

I would say if you dont intend to stay/ stop over in Bangkok then travelling through Thailand is very safe


----------



## bandit 18 (Jan 20, 2010)

desres said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just to let u all know .... i came into Thailand .. to Phuket through BKK Airport on the 9th May { 2 days ago } and you wouldnt know there was any problems at all as far as travelling through the Airports etc ... no problems whatsoever !!!
> 
> ...


thanks for that your just confirming what i know to be true and tell anyone who asks .its a great place to visit or live though a little too hot at the moment


----------

